# Fenix BTR20 Rechargeable Bike Light（800 lumens，remote pressure switch）



## Cash Hunter (Aug 28, 2012)

*Fenix BTR20 Rechargeable Bike Light（800 lumens，remote pressure switch）*


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I really like the platform of the BTR20 and think it should make a nice road or commuting lamp. The wired remote makes it one of the few lamps to offer the feature. Judging from the photo the wire on the remote doesn't look very long and no mention is given to it's length. Should work on a standard road set-up though or with hybrid flat bar. Nice also is that the battery holder is now able to use two 18650 Li-ion cells. For people wanting both a wide beam close to the bike and still a measure of throw this should work. The only down side I see in this lamp is that it is only using standard XM-L T6 emitter and that in the neutral white tint. Would of been better if using the newer XM-L2 emitter which is more brighter/efficient than the standard T6 XM-L.

Personally I'd like to see a duel emitter version using XM-L2 LEDs, longer remote wire and a 4-cell holder. Most mtb'ers nowadays want a little more power coming off the bars. Fenix, are you listening.


----------



## whokilledJR (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks cool, mistake in the wording I'd say, it's got an xml2 emitter:

Review: Fenix BTR20 | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Cat-man-do said:


> I really like the platform of the BTR20 and think it should make a nice road or commuting lamp. The wired remote makes it one of the few lamps to offer the feature. Judging from the photo the wire on the remote doesn't look very long and no mention is given to it's length. Should work on a standard road set-up though or with hybrid flat bar. Nice also is that the battery holder is now able to use two 18650 Li-ion cells. For people wanting both a wide beam close to the bike and still a measure of throw this should work. The only down side I see in this lamp is that it is only using standard XM-L T6 emitter and that in the neutral white tint. Would of been better if using the newer XM-L2 emitter which is more brighter/efficient than the standard T6 XM-L.
> 
> Personally I'd like to see a duel emitter version using XM-L2 LEDs, longer remote wire and a 4-cell holder. Most mtb'ers nowadays want a little more power coming off the bars. Fenix, are you listening.


How about the bc30 Cat? 1800 Lumen dual xml









I tested the original bt20 back in the day and it impressed


----------



## John Serkaian (Oct 11, 2013)

I e-mailed Fenix inquiring when the BC30 would be available and the rep didn't know. I find it hard to believe they would go through the trouble to announce/market a new item and not know such timing. Anyone have better insight to Fenix's plans? Thanks.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

*Fenix BTR20 Rechargeable Bike Light（800 lumens，remote pressure switch）*

They've only put it in there 2014 flyer. Which means any time this year. Expect it around October time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

*Fenix BTR20 Rechargeable Bike Light（800 lumens，remote pressure switch）*

I've got one now. And love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just ordered a BTR20. I'll let ya know what I think soon.


----------



## sbvx67 (Mar 9, 2014)

spankone said:


> I've got one now. And love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2. Brighter than the headlights on my truck.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

*Fenix BTR20 Rechargeable Bike Light（800 lumens，remote pressure switch）*

I've done a little youtube review. Comparing the bt20 and btr20.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jul 7, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the review, I'm strongly considering this light. Just waiting to see what else is out there that is comparable. I am still researching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------

